# Silvia Fernanda cumple años, ¡felicidades!



## Gévy

*¡FELICIDADES SILVIA!*

Que cumplas muchos más y pases un día estupendo fesjándolo.

Bisous,

Gévy


​


----------



## alexacohen

Hala, enlazamos un cumple detrás de otro... vamos a acabar con el champagne virtual (y con el otro).

Muchas felicidades Silvia... y que cumplas muchos más (pero siempre tan joven como ahora.

Una flor de cumple. A ver si me sale el link que estoy metiendo mucho la pata.


----------



## emm1366

Insisto de nuevo en que hay muchos nombres por ahí que se van volviendo familiares. Tu nombre tiene record en mi lista, así que felicidades y espero seguir viéndote por ahí.

Un abrazo para la gran Silvia.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Silvia:
Muchas felicidades
Para ir animando la pachanga, 
aquí traigo unas cositas. 


*​
P.S. Espemos a Tampi, ella siempre llega bien acompañada de sus amigos.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Muchas Felicidades Sil!_ ​ 
Espero que tu cumpleaños sea maravilloso y tener la oportunidad de felicitarte un "titipuchal" (un montonal) de años .​ 
Te regalo una canción para decirte que cuentas conmigo siempre (para eso son las amigas ).​ 
Un abrazote,
Beatriz/Tampi​ 
Nota: A petición de mi comadrita me tomé la libertad de traer acompañantes Sil, todos querían estar en tu fiesta: Con todo y regalo, Otro colado (pero tiene licencia), mi esposo (no me deja sola ni a sol ni a sombra ) y un doctor de cabecera.​


----------



## speedier

* Happy Birthday Silvia *​ 

*Just in case you run out, *
**​
*this *​ 
*is to share with your guests*​​ 


*though perhaps it would be more appropriate to share*​ 
*these*​ 
*with those special friends that Tampi brought for you*
**​ 
*Here's wishing you a wonderful birthday!*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Sil. Alexa tiene razón, ¡vaya racha! Creo que hasta me he quedado sin cervezas, ah no, todavía queda alguna.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

* Felicidades querida Sil *

*Menudas fiestorras nos estamos dando estos dias*

*Acepta estas flores amiga*

*Y disfruta de tu dia*

*Besos*

*Ro*​


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, Silvia!! 
*
*Ups, yo llego un poco tarde para variar, espero poder compensarlo a ver si me hago perdonar.*  
*Recibe mis mejores deseos. 
Jordi 
*


----------



## SDLX Master

*  ¡Happy Birthday querida Silvia!  *
*De corazón espero que hayas tenido un lindo día: Que Dios siempre te bendiga y te permita celebrar muchísimos más. *
*Un beso,*
*Roger *​


----------



## Dani California

Las palabras no pueden sustituir un abrazo... pero sirven para hacerte llegar mis mejores deseos de felicidad. 
Que tus deseos se hagan realidad, Silvia.
Un fuerte abrazo
Carmen


----------



## coquis14

¡Muy felíz cumple Silvia!
Aprecio mucho su , constante , amabilidad.


----------



## UVA-Q

Silvia! Espero puedas perdonar mi impuntualidad 
Espero hayas pasado un día lleno de apapachos!!! (más de lo acostumbrado, eh? que de vez en cuando se vale, no?)
Que la vida te llene de bendiciones!!!

Un abrazote!


----------



## Mirlo

*Silvita*
 perdona que llegue un poquito tarde,
 pero desde acá muchas felicidades, 
espero que la hayas pasado 
muy feliz 
en compañía de tus seres queridos.
Con mucho cariño,
~*Mirlo~*​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Queridos amigos,*
*Aprecio mucho todo su cariño, los deseos y los lindos regalos.*
*Betty me encantó la canción*
*Muchas gracias a todos.*
*Bisous, besos y abrazotes para todos.*
*Me han emocionado!!!*

*Silvia*


----------



## pejeman

Silvia Fernanda:

Yo te envío felicitaciones para todos tus "no cumpleaños". Así tengo una probabilidad de 365/366 de estar a tiempo.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias pejeman!
Un abrazo 
Silvia


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Silvia:*
*Realmente espero que hayas pasado un cumpleaños muy feliz en compañía de tu familia y amigos.*

*Te mando un abrazo enorme y mil disculpas por llegar un poquitín tarde*. 

*Con el cariño de siempre, *
*Fernita.*​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Gracias querida amiga forera, compatriota y vecina!*
*Un beso grande*
*Silvia*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Querida Silvia!!: Llego re-tarde, *¡¡¡Muy feliz cumple!!!*, y que podamos compartir muchos más en el foro.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Menos mal que dura la fiesta! Estuve de viaje y no te pude felicitar, pero lo hago ahora, con un fuerte abrazo!!!!!!!


----------



## Eugin

Uyy... otro cumple más que se me pasa... y van... 
 
Ya que no pude llegar para la fecha justa, te deseo que tengas un gran año lleno de cosas positivas y alegres para seguir celebrando con tus seres queridos. 
 
¡Muchas felicidades y gracias por tu presencia entre nosotros!! 
 
Un abrazote,
Euge


----------



## silvia fernanda

Inés, Miguel y Euge,
Muchas gracias por participar de mi festejo.
Un beso grande 
Silvia


----------



## Metztli

Tarde... tarde... tardísimo! (sorry)



FELIZ CUMPLE!!! ​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Metzli,
Nunca es tarde!!
Un beso


----------

